# Henckels skew wood chisel



## wudwuker (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I came across a Henckels skew chisel 70-12 with a plastic octagonal handle. Couldn.t find anything in the internet about it. It.s got to be a few decades old, so any older woodworkers out there who know about this.
Cheers,
Jay


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

Henckels of Germany.

http://www.alte-beitel.de/henckels.html [/url]

Toby


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

And,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._A._Henckels [/url]

Toby


----------



## wudwuker (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the links Toby. I had seen the Wikipedia entry, but not the German webpage on the first link. Although I saw the octagonal handles in wood, I didn.t see them in plastic. It seems the wood chisels were made until 1969 and plastic became popular in the 1960s, so I am placing my skew chisel sometime in the 1960s. I.ve added 2 photos below. I didn.t clean the steel and you can see there is still a shine, although apparently it is not made from stainless steel.


----------

